# Does golden greek hibernate?



## cyyoung749 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im wondering if juvenille(3.5-4.5 inch) golden greek hibernates. I heard some tortoises hibernates but some doesnt. Thanks!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Nov 2, 2011)

No, they don't really hibernate. I know some people that leave them out all year long (here in So Cal) but I find that when I leave mine out below 50 they start to get running noses. Either way, they definitely don't hibernate.


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Cyyoung, It doesn't matter if they are the size of a quarter or 3.5 inches or fully grown golden greeks do not hibernate. I do not know where you are located but True Goldens need temps just a bit higher than other greeks. And yes I too am in So. California like Kimber_lee and if the weather dips mine also show signs of runny noses. Their eating slows but they are awake and slow but active. So Please set yours up with a nice warm heat lamp and keep it fed and supplied with water all winter. Hope this helped.


----------



## cyyoung749 (Nov 2, 2011)

Crazy1 said:


> Hi Cyyoung, It doesn't matter if they are the size of a quarter or 3.5 inches or fully grown golden greeks do not hibernate. I do not know where you are located but True Goldens need temps just a bit higher than other greeks. And yes I too am in So. California like Kimber_lee and if the weather dips mine also show signs of runny noses. Their eating slows but they are awake and slow but active. So Please set yours up with a nice warm heat lamp and keep it fed and supplied with water all winter. Hope this helped.



I dont actually have any tortoise anymore...... My baby greek got sick and died.....
Thank u for ur infos.


----------



## ascott (Nov 2, 2011)

According to a variety of sources ; some greeks do brumate for short periods....HOWEVER...it will depend in what part of their native land they come from...as that is what will determine if a greek is going to want to brumate....the most important thing would be the duration of brumation--usually max near 4 weeks.

Just sharing is all....but you apparently will need to know exact species/subspecies to determine its natural geographic location to determine if brumation is a natural desire of your tortoise....


----------



## Tccarolina (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, they hibernate to some degree throughout the Middle East in the wild, and temps drop to below or near freezing every winter.
It seems that one location where nearly patternless (golden) greeks are found is in the mountains and brushy drainages on either side of the Jordan Valley in the countries of Jordan and Israel. 
The correct question is can they be safely hibernated in captivity.
Respiratory infections are rampant in Middle East imports, and these infections seem to persist at a low level in many individuals and will crop up if the animal becomes stressed or is unable to warm itself to sufficient temperatures during the day for it's immune system to keep the infection down.


----------

